# LOcal 3 NYC college and electrical theroy classes anyone know when and what time?



## relica85 (Aug 15, 2013)

Have you gotten your information yet? If not contact Leetoya Young at the college. Theory doesn't start until the end of February so you will get a letter later.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

relica85 said:


> Have you gotten your information yet? If not contact Leetoya Young at the college. Theory doesn't start until the end of February so you will get a letter later.


I got my letter today from Empire, I have my college class on Wednesdays 4pm-6pm Principles of Trade unions at Empire. Theory doesn't start till the end of February wow, guess they have changed things a bit. but at least I know now.


----------



## apprentice13 (Feb 3, 2014)

*important*

I took my physical for local 3 on dec 18th i stopped smoking 6 months prior and was taking herbal vitamins. Long story short I got accepted into the union went to orientation jan 14 and by jan 22 they mailed a letter saying i failed the toxicology report. I called and the lady was very nasty and said there is nothing she can do. I am 22 ibew is all i know. Sopranocaponyc i was in the same orientation class we were both going for a bachelors can you please help me tell me something


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Local 3 tests for tobacco?


----------



## apprentice13 (Feb 3, 2014)

no for drugs


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what kind of drugs are the guys in local 3 testing now ? whatever they are, I'm sure they are having a good time with them.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

with a job like this you can take any chances, even the littlest thing could trigger a failed test. I have severe insomnia and I take Ambien, but I have a valid script and brought my script for the test and it was noted. not sure if they would look for that but wasn't taking chances. I smoke cigs, don't drink well rarely. maybe something in the herbs could of triggered a false positive. I would write a letter to the director to ask the validity of the failed test as to why it failed and have some proof of things you were taking even if legal and bought a a gnc etc.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Something in the herbs . Lol


----------

